# My attempt at making good pics



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

just some wild life I sook out to take pics of


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

What the hell is pic #4-

Good shots man-I have tried my hand at a few of these type shots and have come up disappointed...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

they are monster critters like 4-5'' long 







that spider was a monster dock spider


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Pretty cool pics! Good job.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Where the hell did you find those things?
Cool shots.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

same place I stumbled on the rattel snake their is alot of life when you look down


----------

